# Question about a step in a DIY (Oil Change)



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

Is the rabbit the same as this DIY?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2570457

Confused about _"8. Drain the old oil by pushing in the little nob on the filter housing (you have to remove the small cap to see it)"_

Sounds stupid I know, just dont want to get stuck in the middle on an oil change. I am about to do my first change on the mkv (5k service).
TIA!


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

this way when you take the filter off, you dont get a face full of oil, thats it.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

But is it like very obvious? Just w/o a pic and never looking at it...


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

when you will be under your car, take your time and thats it. while underneath, just study what you see... when I first got my car, I went on a lift, removed all the plastic i could find.. looked at everything for like an hour and put it back together.. its my curious nature... do the same.. if you take your time, you ll be fine man


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Question about a step in a DIY (VW n00b)*

That is it... I dont have a lot of time right now.

Really sucks. Thanks for your help..

Anyone know any tips?


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Question about a step in a DIY (VW n00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW n00b* »_That is it... I dont have a lot of time right now.

Really sucks. Thanks for your help..

Anyone know any tips?









Just depress the nib/nob/button/nipple with a flathead screwdriver. This releases the oil that is in the filter housing. The new-style filter elements sit part of the way into the block, with the rest in the housing. If you dont drain this oil, its going to be messy. 
QUICK NOTE:
Just for the sake of disclosure, I have not changed the oil on my car yet. There's a local shop that chargest less than my material cost to do a change. I have however crawled under the car to see what's what.


_Modified by Froster at 5:32 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Question about a step in a DIY (Froster)*

Ok sounds easy enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

